# Pic of Toxic Curado 200E7



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Pictures don't do this one justice.

Lime Pearl Green with Reaper H2o pattern.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Pretty cool Matt...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have recently seen an F150 painted that color while in Laredo. It said "Rosy" above the passenger side door handle and had chrome 24" wheels. It was parked in the Avis rental lot. It made me think that I needed it to blend in while in Zapata.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

these are amazing!!!!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks! 

I've had an E7 sitting around that I bought from a guy a while back and planned to rebuild, paint, tune, upgrade, etc... then resell it. I haven't started on it yet because I couldn't decide on a paint scheme but now I think this is the one I want to go with.  Maybe even put Rosy above the handle


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bantam1 said:


> I have recently seen an F150 painted that color while in Laredo. It said "Rosy" above the passenger side door handle and had chrome 24" wheels. It was parked in the Avis rental lot. It made me think that I needed it to blend in while in Zapata.


Lol, 
Probably needs some pin-striping and more glitter in the paint...


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, amazing job!


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats pretty sick!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Matt, thats just crazy sick... but wickedly beautiful.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Man I have a curado that I would like to have that done to as well as a sustain or two. Do you do spinning reels?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Sick, sick, Sick! You da man brotha. shoulda stuck some radioactive stickers on that one..LOL:rotfl:


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

Matt, got a maroon base color for the few gas on the forum?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful reel!
Put that reel on some on the custom rods I see on the rod building forum, and I would hate to actually fish with it! I would just display it.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

How much do you charge for a paint job?


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

sick reel, I need a cleaner boat to have that reel.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

The booger! Nice paint job.


----------

